# IM Competition...LET THE GAMES BEGIN!



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

*This thread is for posting your before, mid and after pics only...all whoring and questions are to be asked in the other threads.*

WHAT IS THE COMP? 
the competition is a friendly one for all members of IM  anyone can enter as long as you are willing to follow the rules.

WHEN IS THE COMP?
the deadline for entries is midnight of September 30th, 2003...all before pics and stats have to be posted by that date...mid pics and stats have to be posted on January 11th, 2004...and final pics and stats to be posted by midnight of April 30th, 2004.

HOW DO I ENTER?
1. take a before pic in a relax front, side and back stance holding a newspaper or piece of cardboard stating the date *Pics MUST BE FULL LENGTH in order to see entire physique*
2. take your before measurements (noted below)
*please note that all measurements are to be in Inches only*
a. neck (mid point)
b. chest (at nipple line...no bras women )
c. upper arm (arm up at shoulder level...extend...pump bicep 2 times then flex and take measurement...you may need help with this one)
d. waist (just above belly button level)
e. hips (around largest part of the booty)
f. thigh (2" below crotch )
g. calves (fullest part of relaxed calve)
3. post information in same format to keep it consistent (see example below)

THEN HAVE FUN AND LETS SUPPORT EACHOTHER AND OUR GOALS


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

*Example*

Name: Jenny aka J'Bo
Age: 27 3/4
Height: 5'9

Current Weight: 145lbs and aprox. 18%bf
Goals: to compete at 140lbs and 10%bf in May 2004

Stats:
neck: 12.5"
chest: 36"  good old trib 
upper arm: 12.25"
waist: 26.5"
hips: 39"  OUCH that hurt
thigh: 23.5" 
calve: 14.25"


THEN POST PIC HERE!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

*RULES*

1. No illegal supplements (if you dont know if they are illegal then ask)
2. No Cheating!

Fire and I will come up with some other rules as the game goes on.

*I suggest that everyone that is entering the contest make a online journal so that people can see what your doing and make comments and encourage you...to make it easy to find everyone make the title eg. Shorty (use your name here instead)...IM COMP. Journal*

Winners will be picked based upon a number of things.
There will be a best overall male and female winner and one winner in each category.
*Categories to be determined by October 1st*


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 17, 2003)

Alright, I guess I'll be the first here.

Name: David aka Rock
Age: 26
Height: 5'11"

Current Weight: 183lbs @ about 16%BF
Goals: Bulk up and cut down w/ more muscle

Stats:
Neck- 16
Chest- 43 3/4
Waist- 34
Shoulders- 50 1/2
R. Bicep- 16
L. Bicep- 15 3/4
Legs- 22 1/2
Calves- 14 1/2


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 17, 2003)

Getting there SS! My physique is SOOOO massive I had to downsize it-  

Front:


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 17, 2003)

Back:


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 17, 2003)

Side:


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Name: Pam aka Shortstuff, Shorty
Age: 21.5yrs
Height: 5'2"

Current Weight: apx.134 at apx 20-21%
Goal: 10% by April 23rd for Competition

Stats:
Neck- 12"
Chest- 33"
Upper Arm- 11.75"
Waist- 29"  
Hip- 38"  
Thigh- 23"  
Calf- 14"

OMG  THOSE ARE AWFUL!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Side pic and remember I have been eating crap for the last 30 hours    and am DONE!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

back pic


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

Name: hikerchick aka Shelley
Age: 33 
Height: 5'5 3/4"

Current Weight: 130lbs, approx. 18%bf
Goals: add 5 pounds of muscle, lean up enough to see my abs, have an overall tight look

Stats:
neck: 12"
chest: 33" 
upper arm: 11.75"
waist: 29.5" 
hips: 38" 
thigh: 21.5"
calf: 13.5"

I took pics yesterday but forgot to do a side so retook today, hence the two different dates. Tried to keep the same outfit on but the sportsbra was already in the wash.

Side:


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

Back:


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

Front:


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

Name: Pete aka Da Rissole your downunder competitor making this a global comp 
Age: 32 1/2
Height: 5'8"

Current Weight: 194lbs and aprox. 17%bf
Goals:  to get huge.....

Stats:
neck: 16"
chest: 43" 
upper arm: R/ 16.75" L/ 16.5" I was over 17" but lost some w8 me thinks
waist: 37"
hips: 41.5"
thigh: 25.5" 
calve: 15" I hate my calves ( i work them hard too!!)


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

Side


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

Frumpy side: What can i say "it's a gift" "


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

Back:


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

Okay, I'm scared. But this is me. I'm a big boned girl  with a major bubble butt..  Almost dropped out cause I didn't want to post, but I'm not going to. This is me.

Name: Jenny
Age: 19 and 10 months
Height: 5'9 (I think, 174cm)

Current Weight: 148lbs and aprox. 20%bf
Goals: Lower bodyfat and keep/improve mass

Stats:
neck: 13.4
chest:  36.6
upper arm: 13
waist: 30
hips: 43 (that's the bubble butt  )
thigh: 25
calve: 15


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

Side:


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

Back:


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2003)

Name: Kevin the ManicLion
Age: 26
Height: 5'11

Current Weight: 195lbs and aprox. 19%bf?
Goals: Toss some more clay on this sculpture then chisel it down to perfection, so that by next summer I can go to the beach and turn some heads.

Stats:
neck: 16"
chest: 43"
upper arm: 16"
waist: 35"
hips: 41" 
thigh: 25" 
calves: 16"


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2003)

Side


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2003)

Fat Back


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Name: shyler aka 8 pak man
Age:19
height: 6ft5

Current weight : between 170 and 80. bf between 8 and 10
Goals: bulk up alot like i already have been doing

Stats: 
neck: 17in
chest 43in
arm: a little over 14 in
waist: 27 inches
hips:35 in
thighs:a little over 21in (i know chicken legs)
calves : 15 in


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

8 PAC MAN  

Front Photo


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

8 PAC MAN 

Side Photo


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

8 PAC MAN

Back Photo:


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2003)

Name:  Nikegurl (Hilary)
Age:  32
Height:  5'9"

Current weight:  136.5 lbs

Stats:  

neck: 12.5
chest: 36
upper arm: 12
waist: 28   
hips: 37.5   
thigh: 21.5"
calf: 14"

Goals:

bodyfat down....way down.
i want abs that show!
build my shoulders
build my legs
BE CONSISTENT!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2003)

the gut is frightful....


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2003)

fat back.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

Firestorms official Stats and pics:
Name: Brian aka Fire
Age: 41 
Height: 6'0

Current Weight: 210lbs and aprox. 
Goals: Drop bodyfat, gain my size back. 

Stats:
neck: 17"
chest: 47 1/2" 
upper arm: 16 1/4"
forarms: 13 1/2
waist: 39 1/2"
thigh: 24" 
calve: 15 1/2"

SIDE VIEW: 
 SHEEIT!! THE DAMN "FRONT VIEW" PICTURE JUST GOT SCREWED UP MOVING IT FROM MY JOURNAL AND NOW IT'S THE SIDE VIEW!!!! WTF!! NOW I HAVE TO RETAKE A FREEKEN FRONT VIEW!!! F#$*K ME.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

BACK VIEW:

***Satan,, please post responses in Journal and not in here. This thread for viewing only.  Thanks for the compliment bro.  If you want email me the picture and I'll resize it for you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 28, 2003)

Dude, you're so not fat.  I'd post my pics, but it says the image is too big!






Nice Mickey pillow, by the way.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

Accidentaly copied Front View picture over with side view pic.  Will "retake" the damn front view and place "IN THIS POST" during the week.  (posting this now to keep photos picture posts close together.


UPDATE:  I got lucky and somehow found a copy of this pic on the computer.  Very wierd but I don't care. I dont' have to take another and that is good.
 

FRONT VIEW:


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

*9/21/03 Stat & Pics*

Name:  Krystie aka:  BabsieGirl
Age:  25
Height:  5'6"
Weight:  156lbs 9/21/03

Stats

Neck:   13.5
Chest:  36.5
Arm:     12
Waist:   27.5
Hip:       31
Thigh:    22
Calve:    15

b/f:  21%


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

This post will be deleted after Babsie reads it people.
BABS I had the exact same problem if you look at my picture posts above.   I  did a copy and paste to my desktop, deleted them from the other thread and reposted them here  Well at least 2 of them.  the other got screwed up and duplicated with a copy of my side pic somehow.   If you don't want to go through all that trouble I suppose you can just leave them there,  We know where to find them.

P.S.  send me a pm stating you saw this so I can delete it please.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 29, 2003)

I've got my pics but I need someone to resize them for me...they're all over 1MB in size.  I have no program (I think) to be able to do that like Photoshop...can anyone help me out?  Send me a PM if you can.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ok a little embarrassed to do this as I am a fat Bastard!  But I need something to kick me in the ass.

Name: Iain aka: IainDaniel
Age: 27
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 217lbs 9/30/03

Stats

Neck: 15.25
Chest: 45
Arm: L 16
Waist: 38
Hip: 42.5
Thigh: 25.75
Calve: 16

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 30, 2003)

I hope these pictures are ok! If not let me know.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 30, 2003)

Another lovely view


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 30, 2003)

And the last outstanding shot!

I know gotta love the Canadian Tan


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 30, 2003)

Name: Lance aka Dvlmn666
Age: 29
Height: 6'

Current Weight: 221.5

Goals: 195-205 and 8-10%bf by May 1

Stats:
neck:................... 15
chest:.................. 44
upper arm:.......... L:15.5...   R: 15.5 
Forearm:............. L: 12.....   R: 12
waist:.................. 41
hips:.................... 41
thigh:.................. L: 25....... R: 25
calve:.................. L: 15....... R: 15.5

pix will follow when I get my camera running, thanks everybody for understanding.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 30, 2003)

Okay, here we go...

Ponyboy's official stats and pics:

Name: Ponyboy aka Dave
Height: 5'11''
Weight: 174.5 lbs.
Current BF level: 12-14%

Measurements: 

Neck: 15.25 inches
Chest: 40 inches
Arms: 14.5 inches
Waist: 34.5 inches
Hips: 37.5 inches
Thigh: 22 inches

Thanks to butterfly for the pics!  I know they are not full length, but I'm dealing with a digital camera by myself so don't have a whole lot of options.  If the judges want them retaken I'll understand.  

Front:


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 30, 2003)

Side:


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 30, 2003)

Back:  This one really looks awful...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

Put your pics in your journal too PB


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 30, 2003)

can everyone please delete their posts....this is for pics and stats only...and this is the 34565 time i have asked...next time someone gets a beating


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 1, 2003)

*BO fatpics as of 9/25/03*

Well Crap...here we go...

I tried my best to look frumpy(which wasn't hard).  That way ANY improvement will be noticable. LOL  Thanks for your help on the pics FS.

Name:  BUSTINOUT aka BO
Age: 37
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 195
Bodyfat: God only knows.  Hope to get hydro test next week.

Goals:  To get back much lost lean mass after 12+ month layoff
Reduce bodyfat back down to 10% range.

Fats...I mean stats:
Neck: 16"
Chest: 42"
Arms: 16.5"
Waist: 36.5" (UGHHH)
Hips: 40.5
Thighs: 26"
Calves:15.5"

Please refer to my Journal for pics: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=420507#post420507 

Would not let me post duplicate pics even after changing the file name...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2003)

bump


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 21, 2003)

ok...here goes!   I'll have to get pics this week, if that is ok.

Name:   Jodie
Age:    37
Height:  5'2

Current weight:  138 appx. 16% bodyfat
Goal:  to be 120ish and appx. 8.5 to 9% bodyfat by April 17th for a figure comp.  Also to maintain my lean body mass at 110 and change the overall shape of my legs/hams plus add more caps to my shoulders to balance out my legs aka as tree trunks.

Stats:
neck: 12 3/4
chest: 35
upper arm: L. 13   R. 12 3/4
waist:  29
hips:  37
thigh: 25
calves 15 1/2


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

Can't wait for the pics JLB!!!  JLB you don't need to respond to this post. I'm actually going to delete it so your pics will follow behind your stats post.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

81 days til the deadline peeps....just a reminder


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh and thaaank you for that little reminder Jen.  (pushups pushups pushups,,,huff puff)    lol


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 10, 2004)

4/30 - right?


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

thats right


----------



## Rissole (Feb 10, 2004)

Naaa 30/4, you guys have it wrong way round.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 14, 2004)

May 1st is easier to remember.  May 1st is my deadline. So there!!!!!  hahahahahaha


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 17, 2004)

May 1st does have a nice ring to it...BUT for those of us without digital cameras and/or computers at home an extra weekend is a huge help.  (get a friend to take photos on Saturday, drop 'em off to be developed on disc, pick them up Sunday, use the work computer on Monday to post)

so isn't May 3rd a fabulous date since it's a Monday and all?


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 17, 2004)

k how about everyonw gets the photos taken a week ahead of time in order to get them in.
seriously people if this was a real contest you would have been thrown out by now.
you have known about the deadline AND EVERYONE KNOWS now so if you cant get photos done on the weekend then get them done the week before.
i just dont see what the issues are here...or the discussion.

plus Fire April 30th at midnight is actually May 1st


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

Good luck you guys!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 17, 2004)

I was playin' with ya J'Bo (that's why I put the wink in)


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey.... I get a day less than you cause im over here...


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2004)

Yeah but you got to start a day earlier than us


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

I forgot to use that to my advantage in Sept


----------



## 8 pak man (Mar 11, 2004)

been gone a while guys and gals i guess my second set of pics didnt get in right .........um i will post for the april 30th thing if u let me or whatnot if not that is fine too ill post updated pics elsewhere cya all


----------

